# Progression Bulk For Lean Mass - What Do You Think?



## cnqryourbody (Sep 25, 2016)

Cut down recently from 170 to 153.3 and i'm at 12.3% BF. I'm 25 and 5'6" always lifted to stay in shape and get stronger but recently I've decided to try and take it to another level. I want to lean bulk so i'm going with a progression bulk. Week 1 is maintenance, Week 2 is 250 calories above maintenance, Week 3 is 500 cals above maintenance and Week 4 is 750 above maintenance. Week 5 you recalculate maintenance and then proceed in the same cycle. Do you guys believe in this method of bulking or the traditional bulk, 500 cals above maintenance at all times for extended periods of time. I want to put on lean mass. Here is my diet below, would love some feedback. Distributed macros evenly throughout the day throughout each meal. Slow digesting proteins at night, quick digesting in the morning. 30% fats, 40% carbs, 30% protein macro ratios.

Bulking Diet (154lbs start)

English BMR Formula 
Men: BMR = 66 + ( 6.23 x weight in pounds ) + ( 12.7 x height in inches ) - ( 6.8 x age in year )

66 + (6.23 x 154) + (12.7 x 66) – (6.8 x 25)

66 + 959.42 + 838.2 – 170 = 1,693.62

Harris Benedict Formula 
•	Extra active (very hard exercise & physical job) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.9

1,693.62 x 1.9 = 3,217.878 or 3,218 calories to maintain current weight.


4 calories = 1g carbs | 4 calories = 1g protein | 9 calories = 1g fat 

35g P 46g C 15g F per meal
140	184	    120
980	1,288	    840

Protein 30% of 3,218 = 965.4
Carbs 40% of 3,218 = 1,287.2
Fats 30% of 3,218 = 965.4

7 meals
Macros Per Meal
P = 137.9 or 34.475g protein (35g)
C = 183.8 or 45.95g carbs (46g)
F = 137.9 or 15.322g fat (16g)

WEEK 1
Meal 1: 6am
1/2 cup Quaker Oats (40g) | 150 calories | 3g fat | 27g carbs | 5g protein
6 tbsp 100% Egg Beater EW (92g) | 50 calories | 0g fat | 0g carbs | 10g protein
3.5oz steak (99g) | 180 calories | 11.5g fat | 0g carbs | 18g protein
1 slice 12 grain bread | 100 calories | 2g fat | 19g carbs | 5g protein
16.5g fat | 46g carbs | 38g protein 

Meal 2: 9am
1 oz almonds Blue Diamond (28g) | 160 calories | 14g fat | 6g carbs | 6g protein
1 med banana (118g) | 105 calories | 0g fat | 27g carbs | 1g protein
1 scoop GS EMC Whey | 130 calories | 1.5g fat | 4g carbs| 24g protein
1 seedless English cucumber | 30 calories | 0g fat | 6g carbs | 3g protein
15.5g fat | 43g carbs | 34g protein

Meal 3: 12am
1 chicken breast (56.5g/4oz) | 110 calories | 1.5g fat | 0g carbs | 23g protein
½ cup brown rice (50g) | 180 calories | 1.5g fat | 39g carbs | 4g protein
1 tbsp nat peanut butter | 95 calories | 8g fat | 4g carbs | 3.5g protein
1 large hardboiled egg (50g) | 77 calories | 5g fat | 1g carbs | 6g protein
16g fat | 44g carbs | 36.5g protein

Meal 4: 3pm (sandwich/wrap/burrito)
Whole Wheat Tortilla (48g) | 130 calories | 2g fat | 26g carbs | 4g protein
Shredded chicken breast (56.5g/4oz) | 110 calories | 1.5g fat | 0g carbs | 23g protein
1 container Motts natural apple sauce | 50 calories | 0g fat | 13g carbs | 0g protein
1 tbsp chia seeds | 60 calories | 4g fat | 5g carbs | 2g protein
1 large hardboiled egg (50g) | 77 calories | 5g fat | 1g carbs | 6g protein
12.5g fat | 45g carbs | 35g protein

Meal 5: 6pm 
Wild Salmon (113g) | 120 calories | 4g fat | 0g carbs | 21g protein
½ cup steamed broccoli (78g) | 27 calories | 0g fat | 6g carbs | 2g protein
1oz cashews (28g) | 155 calories | 12g fat | 9g carbs | 5g protein
½ cup blueberries (74g) | 42 calories | 0g fat | 10.5g carbs | 1g protein
1 cup skim milk (247g) | 86 calories | 0g fat | 12g carbs | 8g protein
16g fat | 37.5g carbs | 37g protein

Meal 6: 9pm
1 scoop GS EMC Whey | 130 calories | 1.5g fat | 4g carbs| 24g protein
-	Shake right after workout
3.5oz steak (99g) | 180 calories | 11.5g fat | 0g carbs | 18g protein
1 large sweet potato (180g) | 162 calories | 0g fat | 37g carbs | 4g protein
13g fat | 41g fat | 46g carbs

Meal 7 :
Low Fat Cottage Cheese ½ cup (113g) | 90 calories | 2.5g fat | 4g carbs | 13g protein
Chobani NF Plain Greek Yogurt (150g) | 90 calories | 0g fat | 7g carbs | 15g protein
1tbsp Udo 3-6-9 blend | 135 calories | 15g fat | 0g carbs | 0g protein
1 cup skim milk (247g) | 86 calories | 0g fat | 12g carbs | 8g protein
1 slice 12 grain bread | 100 calories | 2g fat | 19g carbs | 5g protein
19.5g fat | 42g carbs | 41g protein

WEEK 2 
WEEK 2 (+250 Calories) (+250 calories over maintenance)
30/40/30
+ 75 / 100 / 75
ADD 8.33g fat / 25g carbs / 18.75g protein
(250 calorie block added to breakfast – additional eggs. Whole wheat tortilla for egg & steak wrap with Texas Pete hot sauce. PB2 in oats for flavor)
1 large egg (50g) | 71 calories | 5g fat | 0g carbs | 6g protein
3 tbsp 100% Egg Beater EW (46g) | 25 calories | 0g fat | 0g carbs | 5g protein
Whole Wheat Tortilla (48g) | 130 calories | 2g fat | 26g carbs | 4g protein
1 tbsp PB2 powdered peanut butter (6g) | 22.5 calories | .75g fat | 2.5g carbs | 2.5g protein
7.75g fat | 28.5g carbs | 17.5g protein

Meal 1: 6am
1/2 cup Quaker Oats (40g) | 150 calories | 3g fat | 27g carbs | 5g protein
6 tbsp 100% Egg Beater EW (92g) | 50 calories | 0g fat | 0g carbs | 10g protein
3.5oz steak (99g) | 180 calories | 11.5g fat | 0g carbs | 18g protein
1 slice 12 grain bread | 100 calories | 2g fat | 19g carbs | 5g protein
16.5g fat | 46g carbs | 38g protein 

Meal 2: 9am
1 oz almonds Blue Diamond (28g) | 160 calories | 14g fat | 6g carbs | 6g protein
1 med banana (118g) | 105 calories | 0g fat | 27g carbs | 1g protein
1 scoop GS EMC Whey | 130 calories | 1.5g fat | 4g carbs| 24g protein
1 seedless English cucumber | 30 calories | 0g fat | 6g carbs | 3g protein
15.5g fat | 43g carbs | 34g protein

Meal 3: 12am
1 chicken breast (56.5g/4oz) | 110 calories | 1.5g fat | 0g carbs | 23g protein
½ cup brown rice (50g) | 180 calories | 1.5g fat | 39g carbs | 4g protein
1 tbsp nat peanut butter | 95 calories | 8g fat | 4g carbs | 3.5g protein
1 large hardboiled egg (50g) | 77 calories | 5g fat | 1g carbs | 6g protein
16g fat | 44g carbs | 36.5g protein

Meal 4: 3pm (sandwich/wrap/burrito)
Whole Wheat Tortilla (48g) | 130 calories | 2g fat | 26g carbs | 4g protein
Shredded chicken breast (56.5g/4oz) | 110 calories | 1.5g fat | 0g carbs | 23g protein
1 container Motts natural apple sauce | 50 calories | 0g fat | 13g carbs | 0g protein
1 tbsp chia seeds | 60 calories | 4g fat | 5g carbs | 2g protein
1 large hardboiled egg (50g) | 77 calories | 5g fat | 1g carbs | 6g protein
12.5g fat | 45g carbs | 35g protein

Meal 5: 6pm 
Wild Salmon (113g) | 120 calories | 4g fat | 0g carbs | 21g protein
½ cup steamed broccoli (78g) | 27 calories | 0g fat | 6g carbs | 2g protein
1oz cashews (28g) | 155 calories | 12g fat | 9g carbs | 5g protein
½ cup blueberries (74g) | 42 calories | 0g fat | 10.5g carbs | 1g protein
1 cup skim milk (247g) | 86 calories | 0g fat | 12g carbs | 8g protein
16g fat | 37.5g carbs | 37g protein

Meal 6: 9pm
1 scoop GS EMC Whey | 130 calories | 1.5g fat | 4g carbs| 24g protein
-	Shake right after workout
3.5oz steak (99g) | 180 calories | 11.5g fat | 0g carbs | 18g protein
1 large sweet potato (180g) | 162 calories | 0g fat | 37g carbs | 4g protein
13g fat | 41g fat | 46g carbs

Meal 7: Before Bed
Low Fat Cottage Cheese ½ cup (113g) | 90 calories | 2.5g fat | 4g carbs | 13g protein
Chobani NF Plain Greek Yogurt (150g) | 90 calories | 0g fat | 7g carbs | 15g protein
1tbsp Udo 3-6-9 blend | 135 calories | 15g fat | 0g carbs | 0g protein
1 cup skim milk (247g) | 86 calories | 0g fat | 12g carbs | 8g protein
1 slice 12 grain bread | 100 calories | 2g fat | 19g carbs | 5g protein
19.5g fat | 42g carbs | 41g protein

WEEK 3
WEEK 3 (+250 Calories) (+500 calories over maintenance) 
30/40/30
+ 75 / 100 / 75
ADD 8.33g fat / 25g carbs / 18.75g protein
1 large hardboiled egg (50g) | 77 calories | 5g fat | 1g carbs | 6g protein
1 cup Fairlife 2% milk 120 calories | 4.5g fat | 6g carbs | 13g protein
1/8 cup dried cranberries (20g) | 130 calories | 0g fat | 16.5g carbs | 0g protein
9.5g fat | 23.5g carbs | 19g protein

Another block hitting macros (almost – barely off) Throwing these in below where meals lack.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meal 1: 6am
1/2 cup Quaker Oats (40g) | 150 calories | 3g fat | 27g carbs | 5g protein
6 tbsp 100% Egg Beater EW (92g) | 50 calories | 0g fat | 0g carbs | 10g protein
3.5oz steak (99g) | 180 calories | 11.5g fat | 0g carbs | 18g protein
1 slice 12 grain bread | 100 calories | 2g fat | 19g carbs | 5g protein
16.5g fat | 46g carbs | 38g protein 
1 large egg (50g) | 71 calories | 5g fat | 0g carbs | 6g protein
3 tbsp 100% Egg Beater EW (46g) | 25 calories | 0g fat | 0g carbs | 5g protein
Whole Wheat Tortilla (48g) | 130 calories | 2g fat | 26g carbs | 4g protein
1 tbsp PB2 powdered peanut butter (6g) | 22.5 calories | .75g fat | 2.5g carbs | 2.5g protein
7.75g fat | 28.5g carbs | 17.5g protein

Meal 2: 9am
1 oz almonds Blue Diamond (28g) | 160 calories | 14g fat | 6g carbs | 6g protein
1 med banana (118g) | 105 calories | 0g fat | 27g carbs | 1g protein
1 scoop GS EMC Whey | 130 calories | 1.5g fat | 4g carbs| 24g protein
1 seedless English cucumber | 30 calories | 0g fat | 6g carbs | 3g protein
15.5g fat | 43g carbs | 34g protein
1 cup Fairlife 2% milk 120 calories | 4.5g fat | 6g carbs | 13g protein 
-	with shake
1/8 cup dried cranberries (20g) | 130 calories | 0g fat | 16.5g carbs | 0g protein 
-	mixed in bag with almonds

Meal 3: 12am
1 chicken breast (56.5g/4oz) | 110 calories | 1.5g fat | 0g carbs | 23g protein
½ cup brown rice (50g) | 180 calories | 1.5g fat | 39g carbs | 4g protein
1 tbsp nat peanut butter | 95 calories | 8g fat | 4g carbs | 3.5g protein
1 large hardboiled egg (50g) | 77 calories | 5g fat | 1g carbs | 6g protein
16g fat | 44g carbs | 36.5g protein
-	1 large hardboiled egg (50g) | 77 calories | 5g fat | 1g carbs | 6g protein

Meal 4: 3pm (sandwich/wrap/burrito)
Whole Wheat Tortilla (48g) | 130 calories | 2g fat | 26g carbs | 4g protein
Shredded chicken breast (56.5g/4oz) | 110 calories | 1.5g fat | 0g carbs | 23g protein
1 container Motts natural apple sauce | 50 calories | 0g fat | 13g carbs | 0g protein
1 tbsp chia seeds | 60 calories | 4g fat | 5g carbs | 2g protein
1 large hardboiled egg (50g) | 77 calories | 5g fat | 1g carbs | 6g protein
12.5g fat | 45g carbs | 35g protein

Meal 5: 6pm 
Wild Salmon (113g) | 120 calories | 4g fat | 0g carbs | 21g protein
½ cup steamed broccoli (78g) | 27 calories | 0g fat | 6g carbs | 2g protein
1oz cashews (28g) | 155 calories | 12g fat | 9g carbs | 5g protein
½ cup blueberries (74g) | 42 calories | 0g fat | 10.5g carbs | 1g protein
1 cup skim milk (247g) | 86 calories | 0g fat | 12g carbs | 8g protein
16g fat | 37.5g carbs | 37g protein

Meal 6: 9pm
1 scoop GS EMC Whey | 130 calories | 1.5g fat | 4g carbs| 24g protein
-	Shake right after workout
3.5oz steak (99g) | 180 calories | 11.5g fat | 0g carbs | 18g protein
1 large sweet potato (180g) | 162 calories | 0g fat | 37g carbs | 4g protein
13g fat | 41g fat | 46g carbs

Meal 7: Before Bed
Low Fat Cottage Cheese ½ cup (113g) | 90 calories | 2.5g fat | 4g carbs | 13g protein
Chobani NF Plain Greek Yogurt (150g) | 90 calories | 0g fat | 7g carbs | 15g protein
1tbsp Udo 3-6-9 blend | 135 calories | 15g fat | 0g carbs | 0g protein
1 cup skim milk (247g) | 86 calories | 0g fat | 12g carbs | 8g protein
1 slice 12 grain bread | 100 calories | 2g fat | 19g carbs | 5g protein
19.5g fat | 42g carbs | 41g protein

WEEK 4
WEEK 4 (+250 Calories)(+750 calories over maintenance)
30/40/30
+ 75 / 100 / 75
ADD 8.33g fat / 25g carbs / 18.75g protein
¼ cup brown rice (25g) | 90 calories | .75g fat | 19.5g carbs | 2g protein
Chobani NF Plain Greek Yogurt (150g) | 90 calories | 0g fat | 7g carbs | 15g protein
½ tbsp Udo 3-6-9 blend | 67.5 calories | 7.5g fat | 0g carbs | 0g protein
8.25g fat | 26.5g carbs | 17g protein
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meal 1: 6am
½ cup Quaker Oats (40g) | 150 calories | 3g fat | 27g carbs | 5g protein
6 tbsp 100% Egg Beater EW (92g) | 50 calories | 0g fat | 0g carbs | 10g protein
3.5oz steak (99g) | 180 calories | 11.5g fat | 0g carbs | 18g protein
1 slice 12 grain bread | 100 calories | 2g fat | 19g carbs | 5g protein
16.5g fat | 46g carbs | 38g protein 
1 large egg (50g) | 71 calories | 5g fat | 0g carbs | 6g protein
3 tbsp 100% Egg Beater EW (46g) | 25 calories | 0g fat | 0g carbs | 5g protein
Whole Wheat Tortilla (48g) | 130 calories | 2g fat | 26g carbs | 4g protein
1 tbsp PB2 powdered peanut butter (6g) | 22.5 calories | .75g fat | 2.5g carbs | 2.5g protein
7.75g fat | 28.5g carbs | 17.5g protein
½ tbsp Udo 3-6-9 blend | 67.5 calories | 7.5g fat | 0g carbs | 0g protein

Meal 2: 9am
1 oz almonds Blue Diamond (28g) | 160 calories | 14g fat | 6g carbs | 6g protein
1 med banana (118g) | 105 calories | 0g fat | 27g carbs | 1g protein
1 scoop GS EMC Whey | 130 calories | 1.5g fat | 4g carbs| 24g protein
1 seedless English cucumber | 30 calories | 0g fat | 6g carbs | 3g protein
15.5g fat | 43g carbs | 34g protein
1 cup Fairlife 2% milk 120 calories | 4.5g fat | 6g carbs | 13g protein 
-	with shake
1/8 cup dried cranberries (20g) | 130 calories | 0g fat | 16.5g carbs | 0g protein 
-	mixed in bag with almonds

Meal 3: 12am
1 chicken breast (56.5g/4oz) | 110 calories | 1.5g fat | 0g carbs | 23g protein
½ cup brown rice (50g) | 180 calories | 1.5g fat | 39g carbs | 4g protein
1 tbsp nat peanut butter | 95 calories | 8g fat | 4g carbs | 3.5g protein
1 large hardboiled egg (50g) | 77 calories | 5g fat | 1g carbs | 6g protein
16g fat | 44g carbs | 36.5g protein
1 large hardboiled egg (50g) | 77 calories | 5g fat | 1g carbs | 6g protein
Chobani NF Plain Greek Yogurt (150g) | 90 calories | 0g fat | 7g carbs | 15g protein

Meal 4: 3pm (sandwich/wrap/burrito)
Whole Wheat Tortilla (48g) | 130 calories | 2g fat | 26g carbs | 4g protein
Shredded chicken breast (56.5g/4oz) | 110 calories | 1.5g fat | 0g carbs | 23g protein
1 container Motts natural apple sauce | 50 calories | 0g fat | 13g carbs | 0g protein
1 tbsp chia seeds | 60 calories | 4g fat | 5g carbs | 2g protein
1 large hardboiled egg (50g) | 77 calories | 5g fat | 1g carbs | 6g protein
12.5g fat | 45g carbs | 35g protein

Meal 5: 6pm 
Wild Salmon (113g) | 120 calories | 4g fat | 0g carbs | 21g protein
½ cup steamed broccoli (78g) | 27 calories | 0g fat | 6g carbs | 2g protein
1oz cashews (28g) | 155 calories | 12g fat | 9g carbs | 5g protein
½ cup blueberries (74g) | 42 calories | 0g fat | 10.5g carbs | 1g protein
1 cup skim milk (247g) | 86 calories | 0g fat | 12g carbs | 8g protein
16g fat | 37.5g carbs | 37g protein
¼ cup brown rice (25g) | 90 calories | .75g fat | 19.5g carbs | 2g protein

Meal 6: 9pm
1 scoop GS EMC Whey | 130 calories | 1.5g fat | 4g carbs| 24g protein
-	Shake right after workout
3.5oz steak (99g) | 180 calories | 11.5g fat | 0g carbs | 18g protein
1 large sweet potato (180g) | 162 calories | 0g fat | 37g carbs | 4g protein
13g fat | 41g fat | 46g carbs

Meal 7: Before Bed
Low Fat Cottage Cheese ½ cup (113g) | 90 calories | 2.5g fat | 4g carbs | 13g protein
Chobani NF Plain Greek Yogurt (150g) | 90 calories | 0g fat | 7g carbs | 15g protein
1tbsp Udo 3-6-9 blend | 135 calories | 15g fat | 0g carbs | 0g protein
1 cup skim milk (247g) | 86 calories | 0g fat | 12g carbs | 8g protein
1 slice 12 grain bread | 100 calories | 2g fat | 19g carbs | 5g protein
19.5g fat | 42g carbs | 41g protein


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 25, 2016)

Lol dam I just eat more when I bulk but if u got shit so calculated more power to you I guess ..


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 25, 2016)

Great looking plan - and I like your iterative approach to the bulk as opposed to just "500 cals over present maintenance".


----------



## automatondan (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks good dude. Just remember that as your weight increases, you will have to redo some of the math to allow for the higher caloric need... (But you may already be prepared for that seeing how organized you are already...)


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2016)

Impressive dude! 

Welcome to the UG my name is Zeigler 

Nice 2 Meet U.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh fuk how long that take you to write up...Once you get the dieting down and get know your body and how it responds to certain diets it will get easier and you wont have to track it like this 24/7....I skimmed through and overall looks solid. I'm usually more in tune about my serving sizes and down to the scale when when cutting, during a bulk I tend to relax a bit keep the meat/protein high just like a cut but simply increase my carb intake on every meal and add different carb sources...for example all summer I pretty much only ate fish, chicken, 2 whole eggs,  egg whites whites rice, cream of rice, and tren...only 2 or 3 meals with carbs pre-post workout. 

Now during a bulk I eat 50-100g crabs each meal..still eating fish + chicken + added red meat + sweet potatoes, rice, Belgium waffles, oatmeal, fruit, veggies, peanut butter, and Deca.

^^ with that said I also carb cycle. I don't keep the carbs sky high 24/7 during my bulk..I taper up and down. I believe keeping them high all the time can (overtime) begin to cause issues with insulin resistance..and how out body utilizes glucose as energy and stores it as fat etc. Someone else can prob elaborate on this..


----------



## cnqryourbody (Sep 25, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Great looking plan - and I like your iterative approach to the bulk as opposed to just "500 cals over present maintenance".


Thanks man, appreciate it.



automatonDan said:


> Looks good dude. Just remember that as your weight increases, you will have to redo some of the math to allow for the higher caloric need... (But you may already be prepared for that seeing how organized you are already...)


 Thanks a lot for the feedback. Week 5 I recalculate maintenance and start from there. Week 6 will be 250 over new maintenance, Week 7 500 over and etc.. Something new, never done this before but I read some good studies about bulking this way. I will have to find them again and post links. 



Zeigler said:


> Impressive dude!
> 
> Welcome to the UG my name is Zeigler
> 
> Nice 2 Meet U.



Thank you sir, nice to meet you.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 26, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Oh fuk how long that take you to write up...Once you get the dieting down and get know your body and how it responds to certain diets it will get easier and you wont have to track it like this 24/7....I skimmed through and overall looks solid. I'm usually more in tune about my serving sizes and down to the scale when when cutting, during a bulk I tend to relax a bit keep the meat/protein high just like a cut but simply increase my carb intake on every meal and add different carb sources...for example all summer I pretty much only ate fish, chicken, 2 whole eggs,  egg whites whites rice, cream of rice, and tren...only 2 or 3 meals with carbs pre-post workout.
> *
> Now during a bulk I eat 50-100g crabs each meal..*still eating fish + chicken + added red meat + sweet potatoes, rice, Belgium waffles, oatmeal, fruit, veggies, peanut butter, and Deca.
> 
> ^^ with that said I also carb cycle. I don't keep the carbs sky high 24/7 during my bulk..I taper up and down. I believe keeping them high all the time can (overtime) begin to cause issues with insulin resistance..and how out body utilizes glucose as energy and stores it as fat etc. Someone else can prob elaborate on this..



You must really love seafood... I do too..... Lobster is my favorite though....

In all seriousness though, BC gave some great wisdom here.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 26, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> You must really love seafood... I do too..... Lobster is my favorite though....
> 
> In all seriousness though, BC gave some great wisdom here.



Lol that would be a fuk ton of crabs....Carbs***


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 26, 2016)

Op is new and already knows how to respond to several posts in one post of the thread.

I wonder if BB is ever gunna learn that trick.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 26, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Op is new and already knows how to respond to several posts in one post of the thread.
> 
> I wonder if BB is ever gunna learn that trick.



Fawkin' ell I still dont know how to do that...


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 26, 2016)

I did not see pop-tarts and ribeye... You're destined for failure.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 26, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Lol that would be a fuk ton of crabs....Carbs***



Haha idk, I think id rather eat a shit-ton of crabs...


----------



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

I really like your plan seems very solid and thought out. I’m planning on doing the same thing for my next upcoming bulk. I want to increase calories slightly every week. Normally I just keep protein high and force down as much carbs as possible and often have to end my bulk early because of putting on too much fat.


----------



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

sorry about the last post my bad guys meant to do quick reply it’s been awhile..


----------



## big_pete (Nov 26, 2018)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Oh fuk how long that take you to write up...Once you get the dieting down and get know your body and how it responds to certain diets it will get easier and you wont have to track it like this 24/7....I skimmed through and overall looks solid. I'm usually more in tune about my serving sizes and down to the scale when when cutting, during a bulk I tend to relax a bit keep the meat/protein high just like a cut but simply increase my carb intake on every meal and add different carb sources...for example all summer I pretty much only ate fish, chicken, 2 whole eggs,  egg whites whites rice, cream of rice, and tren...only 2 or 3 meals with carbs pre-post workout.
> 
> Now during a bulk I eat 50-100g crabs each meal..still eating fish + chicken + added red meat + sweet potatoes, rice, Belgium waffles, oatmeal, fruit, veggies, peanut butter, and Deca.
> 
> ^^ with that said I also carb cycle. I don't keep the carbs sky high 24/7 during my bulk..I taper up and down. I believe keeping them high all the time can (overtime) begin to cause issues with insulin resistance..and how out body utilizes glucose as energy and stores it as fat etc. Someone else can prob elaborate on this..



I really like your plan seems very solid and thought out. I’m planning on doing the same thing for my next upcoming bulk. I want to increase calories slightly every week. Normally I just keep protein high and force down as much carbs as possible and often have to end my bulk early because of putting on too much fat.


----------

